# Storage tracks



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I updated my engine storage area a few weeks ago. but just now got around to resizing the photos.
I'm still learning this new camera.



















Heres the old way









Heres the newest way. Gave me room to get on both sides of the area.

Also made a power car/RC for the rotary. I can also add another pusher if need be.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, you can come down and plow my track if you want.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday, I was going to park under Golding Terminal, but with the train under there, I couldn't figure out how to get into the tender to disconnect the battery. So I uncoupled and stashed the loco in the shop, hoping not to block anybody in who'd want to come out before me.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking storage tracks, Marty. I always enjoy seeing pictures of your wooden tracks in your storage area. Just one of the advantages of battery power!!

Ed


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

You still running the Dewalt batteries Marty?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you shorten the length of the storage area?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark 
Milkw 18 volts. 
JJ I just pulled the one along the wall away and joined it to the middle one so the curves are not so tight. 
I am patching the wall and will paint and install shelves for visitor trains.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: Is it done yet? Looks a little ruff around the edges. Besides you cheated ed as it's in a building or shop that already exist







. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Dec 2009 04:37 PM 
I am patching the wall and will paint and install shelves for visitor trains. Marty, that's a great idea. Thanks for adding the shelves. It willl be a wonderful help to be able to store our trains on that wall with very easy access.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A couple of longer sidiings would also be nice to park trains. On or Two next to Golding Terminal on the Gazeebo side would be nice. Even on the Highline behind the Grain Elevator.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
In the spring I plan to add a 4 or 5 track raised storage. the problem is the more I make to store, the more trains folks bring. 
I'm working on little things today. 
We plan to start framing that room addition next week.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
This is a great improvement. Now I won't have to back the heavyweights around that sharp curve on the inside lane.








JimC.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Marty is going to make all these nice upgrades or improvements and then we will have to buy a season pass to see the railroad. Just kidding Marty. 

Tom Thornton


----------

